# استخلاص الفضه



## برمودا البرنس (5 ديسمبر 2008)

سمعت عن استخلاص الفضه عن طريق الاقطاب الكهربيه اريد معرفةالطريقه وان كان هناك طرق افضل وغير مكلفه اريد معرفتها "ضروري":69:


----------



## maaz64 (7 يناير 2010)

هناك الاستخلاص الكيميائي ويعطي نسبة استخبلص ضعيفه تصل 40% ولكن عند صناعة افلام التصوير بجميع انواعها يتم اضافة طبقه من الفضه ولاستخلاصها تمر بعمليتين التثبيت والغسيل وعند امرار الشريط على السائل يتساقط مايقدر ب50% من الفضه على السائل وهناك طرق بسيطه لاستخلاصها.


----------

